# Review: Canon EOS Rebel SL2 / 200D / Kiss X9 by TDP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 15, 2017)

```
The-Digital-Picture has completed their review of the brand new Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/Kiss X9, Canon’s smallest DSLR. The original SL1 was slow to gain acceptance, but once it did, it became a favourite among professional, prosumer and consumer DSLR buyers.</p>
<p><strong>From TDP:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>I know, you’ve been wanting to ask the question since hearing the model name of this camera. What does the “SL” in the SL2 model name mean? Canon’s official answer is: “It doesn’t have a meaning”. I hate to leave you disappointed, so … consider SL to mean “Small” and “Light” as those are hallmarks of this camera.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS Rebel SL2 / 200D is a small and light camera that is easy to take with you everywhere. If you always have a camera available, you are going to get images that were not otherwise possible. And getting an image in the first place is always an advantage.</p>
<p>Still, this camera does not make you give up the features and image quality you love. You get a comfortable-to-use grip that is adequately-sized to provide solid control of the camera. You get a TTL optical viewfinder and fast phase-detection AF along with the excellent Dual Pixel AF system that performs extremely well including during video capture. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-Rebel-SL2.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Canon EOS Rebel SL2 Body</strong></p>

<ul>
<li><strong>USA $549</strong>: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2tnch8x">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2trhlcc">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-rebel-sl2-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK £579:</strong> <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2F1011093E%2Fdigital-slr-cameras%2Fcanon%2Feos-200d-dslr-camera-body-in-black">Park Cameras</a> | <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=2298&p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wexphotographic.com%2Fcanon-eos-200d-digital-slr-body-1630562%2F">WEX Photographic</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EOS Rebel SL2 w/18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA $699</strong>: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2s3Y9Nl">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2trB23Z">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-rebel-sl2-dslr-camera-with-18-55mm-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK £679:</strong> <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2F1011095E%2Fdigital-slr-cameras%2Fcanon%2Feos-200d-dslr-camera-in-black-18-55mm-is-stm-lens-kit">Park Cameras</a> | <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=2298&p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wexphotographic.com%2Fcanon-eos-200d-digital-slr-camera-with-18-55mm-is-stm-lens-1631340%2F">WEX Photographic</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Tangent (Aug 15, 2017)

From the review: "Basically, even though the SL2 resides near the bottom of the price list, it delivers noise performance equal to those near the top." How refreshing.


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 15, 2017)

Tangent said:


> From the review: "Basically, even though the SL2 resides near the bottom of the price list, it delivers noise performance equal to those near the top." How refreshing.


Well it's the same sensor as many of the last few more expensive APS-C SLRs and Ms, and the processor isn't far behind either. So it makes sense the basic image quality would be the same. Same thing Fuji does with their £500-800 bodies (same price bracket the 200D/SL2 is in). Keep the most essential guts the same, lose the fancier parts; better way to make cheaper, smaller bodies than the reverse.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 15, 2017)

While, in theory, it would be nice to have a camera this size that allows me to use my ef and ef-s lenses, I wouldn't want to use fast lenses.

According to TDP: "While it focuses very consistently (most important), the review camera I have been using unfortunately focuses slightly in front of its subjects and, with the AF Microadjustment feature not included in this model, this SL2 needs a visit to Canon Service (or exchanged). "

Yes, I've heard the assertion that this is not for fast lenses. So why would somebody wanting a small camera limit themselves? If they have the lenses, they have to put aside the fast ones. If they don't have the lenses but they want a small body, why not go with mirrorless and the associated native lenses?

I can, however, see its appeal to those who don't know about AFMA, don't even know about aperture, and that's a big market. Canon seems to be a company that does solid market research!


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 15, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> I can, however, see its appeal to those who don't know about AFMA, don't even know about aperture, and that's a big market. Canon seems to be a company that does solid market research!


Would never even consider getting a DSLR without AFMA...


----------



## magarity (Aug 15, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> I can, however, see its appeal to those who don't know about AFMA, don't even know about aperture, and that's a big market. Canon seems to be a company that does solid market research!


Its much more likely AF problems are in the lens rather than the camera so AFMA is so you can get by until you can return a new lens or make do for a second hand one. If you get one of the Rebels you just need to test your lenses promptly and get them fixed if there is an AF problem. Keeping lenses with wompy AF and relying on AFMA keeps you from switching cameras easily.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 15, 2017)

magarity said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > I can, however, see its appeal to those who don't know about AFMA, don't even know about aperture, and that's a big market. Canon seems to be a company that does solid market research!
> ...



You might have a misunderstanding of production tolerances, changes that happen to lenses and bodies over time, and how thin depth of field is at f/1.4 - f/4 (and beyond in some cases). 

There are several members on this forum who can explain the technical issues, but, for me, generally speaking, I'm very pleasantly surprised to buy a new lens that couldn't benefit from some AFMA. 

If you do "fix" a lens for one camera by sending it to Canon, it might not play as well with another. That's what makes in-camera AFMA so great. The lens works great on any body which has had AFMA registered for that lens. And AFMA can be done in as little as five minutes per lens per body.

Btw, for the record, I'm very happy with my 80D.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 15, 2017)

Never had any problems with PD AF via OVF on moderately fast lens 2.0 / 100 or macro lenses which are critical at smaller distances. But the 200D drove me nuts last weekend. Just trying to learn if it's me, the lens or the camera. Maybe it is the not-forgiving high resolution which makes small deviations much more visible.

Some impressions about the camera after one week of moderate use:

--- Internal flash is not able to trigger EX flashes. But ... the tiny 90EX does the job well (was an addition to the EOS M set)
--- no anti-smudge coating on the display - not a great problem but a little bit annoying for a touch screen centered device
--- no anti-reflex coating on the display - but it's bright which helps to overcome reflections.
--- viewfinder info sometimes a little bit too dim for me (I use glasses)

+ ergonomics of the grip: It makes it much easier to hold that camera compared to e.g. 600D
+ menus / user interface are very refined and for a long term canon user very easy to use
+ redundant access to functions via touch screen / wheel / multi-controller
+ rich information in playback mode including focal length with zooms
+ small size: Fits well in a standard lens compartment of a smaller backpack + light

+++ IQ for the smaller APS-C sensor in combination with DPP + diffraction correction especially with EF-S 2.8 60mm: clean sharp images up to 800 ASA with minor noise reduction (standard edit) or at 100 ASA if you increase the contrast of flat scenes strongly, roughly comparable to 5D classic.
+++ And yes, it has more latitude to develop high contrast scenes without getting to noisy.
+++ while the PD AF thru the OVF is later stone age, DPAF is absolutely great: Fast, precise, flexible. I will enjoy it for macro etc.
+++ small footprint with the EF 40mm which I like on APS-C much more than 22mm - similar to EOS M + adapter + shorty fourty
+++ aberration correction works with stills and video and can be configured (EF-S 10-22 has small distortion at 10mm, so no need to correct it in that department and lose brilliance)

+++++ double click (double touch?) on the preview shows directly 100% view of images, great to check sharpness of details.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Aug 15, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > I can, however, see its appeal to those who don't know about AFMA, don't even know about aperture, and that's a big market. Canon seems to be a company that does solid market research!
> ...



SL2 - Not ever going to be the primary camera for someone on the sidelines of a sporting event. But DPAF for those precision focusing moments? 

If you really want that precise focusing.... get an M5. No need for AFMA

Thinking this is a pretty cool little package.


----------



## Talys (Aug 16, 2017)

Busted Knuckles said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



I suspect that most people who buy an SL2 won't own or attach lenses that have apertures wide enough that AFMA becomes a big deal. If you're attaching a 55-250 or 70-300 consumer lens and shooting at f/5.6... or stopped down to 6.3 or 8.0... *shrug*.

Just a different market. I always thought an SL2 would be nice in my glovebox. I have a t2i plus 18-135 nano in there now.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 16, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > I can, however, see its appeal to those who don't know about AFMA, don't even know about aperture, and that's a big market. Canon seems to be a company that does solid market research!
> ...



I think for the folks that shoot @ f/5.6 it won't matter much. But I agree if they included AFMA that would be a terrific camera.


----------



## Otara (Aug 16, 2017)

I suspect they really dont want anyone who sees AFMA as a priority buying this camera.

I bought it as a replacement for my 80D that died and pretty happy with it as a package. If critical focus is an issue, I would use other cameras or DPAF.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2017)

magarity said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > I can, however, see its appeal to those who don't know about AFMA, don't even know about aperture, and that's a big market. Canon seems to be a company that does solid market research!
> ...



It's actually no sweat, so long as you just by Sigma and Tamron new glass. Just dock adjust to the SL1 and then use the Canon AFMA to adjust the other bodies to the adjusted lens. This has worked well for me for two SL1s over time. Sticking the 18-35 Art on an SL body is a powerful package. Great second body.


----------



## james75 (Aug 16, 2017)

Since the 6d2 is officially off my checklist, I may pick up one of these down the road to pair up with my 6d and to have a crop body for more reach. The specs seem to be pretty good, and i'll get to have a camera with a tilty screen.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2017)

I've had my SL2 for over a week now. AF with a fast lens is a bit off, but DPAF is excellent. Chances are that is the only way I will use it, basically as a mirrorless camera. I'm still running on the initial battery charge which amazes me, since I've been using it almost exclusively in live view, and even tethered it to my phone and controlled it that way.

My only gripe (Besides no AFMA) is that my fingers cramp from being jammed into the camera holding that small grip. I think I'll figure that out.

I want to try it using my 100-400L and solar filter just to see how it focuses. It would be tethered to my phone or tablet.

I paid $511, and am very happy with it for 1/6 the cost of my 5D MK IV.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 16, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> While, in theory, it would be nice to have a camera this size that allows me to use my ef and ef-s lenses, I wouldn't want to use fast lenses.
> 
> According to TDP: "While it focuses very consistently (most important), the review camera I have been using unfortunately focuses slightly in front of its subjects and, with the AF Microadjustment feature not included in this model, this SL2 needs a visit to Canon Service (or exchanged). "
> 
> ...



For those that value size and weight highly (i.e. hikers), this camera fills a niche. SL2 + EF-S 24, EF 40 or a 50 STM, and that will be good enough in a small and light package.

Personally, I have a lot of heavy gear including fast lenses, so a M5 would be more appealing.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 16, 2017)

james75 said:


> Since the 6d2 is officially off my checklist, I may pick up one of these down the road to pair up with my 6d and to have a crop body for more reach. The specs seem to be pretty good, and i'll get to have a camera with a tilty screen.



Same here and that is one reason why I bought that camera. 80D is to large / heavy and doesn't give (much) better IQ sensor-wise. I will stay with 5D for a while for FF and maybe a FF mirrorless body is the next investment for landscape+macro, but also for re-use of FD glass i own.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 16, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Wrong AF @ f/5.6 is a problem just with consumer tele and macro lenses ... on a 24 MPix APS-C body (would be 62 MPix on FF). f/5.6 is the "new 4.0 or 2.8" for these sensors. I think that SL2 might be some path from smart phone photography to SL2 to 6D to whatever - so it might matter for those who just want to see if a DSLR is better than a smart phone for photography.

And after some initial use of the SL2 I see some things with the AF I do not understand. I won't blame camera and/or lens for that. But having AFMA would NOW be great as an optional tool - so +1 for your statement, that AFMA would make it a terrific camera!


----------



## Khufu (Aug 16, 2017)

Did they include the 3x Video Crop mode? 

I'm still carrying around an M2 and adapter to slap on the back of my 400/5.6L for filming kingfishers, woodpeckers and other tiny, distant creatures. I would love an upgrade in ISO 800 performance; is the M3 going to be my last upgarde option... ever?!


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 16, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Excellent point, so dSLR's without AF should continue to help Sigma sell more lenses. And maybe Canon will peddle its own version of a little USB docky thing?


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 16, 2017)

Khufu said:


> Did they include the 3x Video Crop mode?
> 
> I'm still carrying around an M2 and adapter to slap on the back of my 400/5.6L for filming kingfishers, woodpeckers and other tiny, distant creatures. I would love an upgrade in ISO 800 performance; is the M3 going to be my last upgarde option... ever?!



Only about 3x (...10x) Video Crop: It is there in the SL2 / 200D but AF is only limited to center AF as far as I have seen it on my camera. All the goodies like Tracking, off center focus area are NOT available with 3x zoom. The resolution is limited to FHD with 25P (two compression rates).
EDIT: There is another setting that allows you access to typical NTSC formats in digital zoom mode: FHD with 29.97 and 23.976 fps - I was a little bit annoyed by not finding the 60fps while seeing it in advertisements, so I searched the right "switch" in the menu.


----------



## ritholtz (Aug 16, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > magarity said:
> ...


They should just design auto AFMA like Nikon and add it to all DSLR's. There is no wireless transmitter to fire off camera flashes in SL2. View finder also not showing all the information like Rebels. Canon marketing team put in all their effort to design different Cameras (80d, 77d, t7i, sl2, M5,M6 and M100) with different price points using same sensor with dual pixel tech. It is very difficult to find out a winner or one with better value.


----------



## magarity (Aug 16, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> If you do "fix" a lens for one camera by sending it to Canon, it might not play as well with another. That's what makes in-camera AFMA so great. The lens works great on any body which has had AFMA registered for that lens. And AFMA can be done in as little as five minutes per lens per body.
> 
> Btw, for the record, I'm very happy with my 80D.


OK, it may just be me. Between my Rebel and 6D only one lens needs AFMA and then it's fine on the 6 but unusable on the Rebel. The rest are all OK back and forth but then none are over 1.8.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 17, 2017)

magarity said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > If you do "fix" a lens for one camera by sending it to Canon, it might not play as well with another. That's what makes in-camera AFMA so great. The lens works great on any body which has had AFMA registered for that lens. And AFMA can be done in as little as five minutes per lens per body.
> ...



If I understand what you are saying, your lens behaves differently on the Rebel after you have applied AFMA on the 6D. But Canon's AFMA system does nothing physical whatsoever to the lens. I'm sure I'll be corrected if I'm wrong, but from my understanding, the camera body uses a look-up table for each registered lens, then makes a slight compensation for the AFMA value for each shot taken with the lens. Nothing physically changes in either lens or camera due to AFMA. It's not as if the glass or sensor has been "adjusted."

Just my personal opinion, but a camera in 2017 without AFMA available is not an attractive option or even a worthwhile compromise to any but the most casual shooter. But the most casual shooters are happy with their cell phones. There are simply too many mirrorless options or slightly more expensive dSLR's that have AFMA.

Oh, I'm sure the sales numbers will be adequate. And I know that many, many photographers who want an optical viewfinder and a small package, and, as already addressed, use lenses in the f/4.5 and up range, haven't even heard of AFMA. And so does Canon. 

And maybe Canon sees an end game for dSLR's; otherwise, why play gotcha with a feature that is firmware based and would remove one of the cons of choosing a dSLR over a mirrorless? 

Just an observation that may have nothing to do with "real world" interest in this little dSLR, but look how few posts there are for it compared to mirrorless and higher end dSLR cameras being released this year.


----------



## Khufu (Aug 20, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> Khufu said:
> 
> 
> > Did they include the 3x Video Crop mode?
> ...



WHAT?!

AAARGH, FFS!

I thought the possibility of this feature being included in the 200D might please me, and I didn't expect it would be there; but now I'm just even more p****d off that they left it out of the M5... Who at Canon do I have to grab by the nuts to get an explination of why is been omitted from the M5 and prompt them to release firmware with it included?
I just tried out an M5 yesterday with my 400/5.6L attached and it was awesome... and lacking the one feature that would have made me hand over all my money for a versatile, useful piece of kit 

Edit: Also, the EOS M3 does NOT have the video crop mode; I swear I read people on this forum talking about it being there... Is the M2 actually the only EOS M with the 3x video crop mode? I love my M2, would love a Viewfinder on it though, and the M5 does feel and operate like a proper camera...


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 22, 2017)

Khufu said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > Khufu said:
> ...



Sorry for the "bad" news. I too do not understand some of the combinations of features in cameras. That they left out AFMA in the SL2 / 200D is reasonable, but that they left out safety shift is NOT reasonable for a "beginners" camera. It helped me a lot, now I have to check blinking Time / Aperture display values ...


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 22, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...



After much mure use (and besides testing) of my 200D I am shure that the 9pt AF system focuses right including EF 2.0 100mm.

I was misled by the small extension of the AF LEDs in the view finder. My idea is that the extension of the AF sensor fields is larger than the LED spot and larger than the small frames around it. While PD AF locks in to the nearest object in the range of the subsensor arrays of each AF point some plants slightly before the plant (on an acre) might have locked AF but not the intended plant slightly behind it. So I misinterpreted it as "front focusing".


----------

